# A few of our girls at work



## pen (May 17, 2013)

Wife snapped these around the yard over the last few days


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I especially like that last one!

:thumbsup:


Rusty


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello pen,
Can you tell us what your set-up is? Is this a macro lens, extension tubes, lens reversal ring? If it is a macro can you give us the brand and focal length? Thanks. Great pics.


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

Have to ask the wife, my camera equipment consist of my phone. She said she shot those with a Canon 60D with a Tamron macro lens.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful shots, very impressive indeed.


----------

